# NE Michigan / Lewiston report



## Oldgrandman

I am used to being done, fulfilled that is, an entire week or week or a half ago by now! Still got the urge I just cannot accept the meager season I've had. One more trip North may be in order.....at least I'd be in the woods and not just lounging around in the city! 

Bust out some chores Friday and hit the road...? What a dilemma!


----------



## Downriver Tackle

The Eyes Have It said:


> Should be some whites coming, they're still bangin' em down south.?


 I've never found a white around here. I've heard conflicting reports also, that they come in before and also heard after blacks. A couple years ago, I had a neighbor show me a couple that were picked with snow still on the ground in some spots.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Oldgrandman said:


> I am used to being done, fulfilled that is, an entire week or week or a half ago by now! Still got the urge I just cannot accept the meager season I've had. One more trip North may be in order.....at least I'd be in the woods and not just lounging around in the city!
> 
> Bust out some chores Friday and hit the road...? What a dilemma!


Same here. I'm pretty much done, but won't be able to resist a few more peeks in the woods just for the fun and exercise of it. Wife wants to hunt asparagus now. Anyone know when that comes up around here?


----------



## The Eyes Have It

Downriver Tackle said:


> I've never found a white around here. I've heard conflicting reports also, that they come in before and also heard after blacks. A couple years ago, I had a neighbor show me a couple that were picked with snow still on the ground in some spots.


Our group has found a bunch of whites up there over the years, not to far from your area.And the whites definitely come in after the blacks, the ones found in the snow, were probably the very early blacks,which are very light colored.


----------



## woodie slayer

The Eyes Have It said:


> Our group has found a bunch of whites up there over the years, not to far from your area.And the whites definitely come in after the blacks, the ones found in the snow, were probably the very early blacks,which are very light colored.


yup just a little rain and the whites will pop up here..frost is a big enemy to asparagus. wait till after the frost


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Do you generally find whites around the same trees and areas black are found in?


----------



## The Eyes Have It

Same general area, have found em around dying ash,maybed 10yr. old cuttings, where its thick regrowth. a lot of times they don't seem to be relating to any particular trees, they just are where they are! and like normal where theres one ,theres usually more!


----------



## eboll

Heading up to the Mio area this weekend, and I've never picked mushrooms in the Huron National Forest. Does anyone have any tips for that area?


----------



## Scottygvsu

Downriver Tackle said:


> Do you generally find whites around the same trees and areas black are found in?


I find them on the edges of woods where I find blacks. Think fallow field edges or natural openings. I'm waiting on a friend right now and we're going to see if there are any up yet.


----------



## Kennybks

Probably my last check in my normal areas with little to no success. 38 acres searched last night, 1 bug riddened white. Searched 100 acres of prime elms without a single find.

Crazy year for my spots. Asparagus is starting to pop for me though. Picked a couple of good handfuls so far along roadsides spots.

My garden patch is producing 10-20 shoots per day now as well. 

Thinking of a road trip up north, just the though of not having any dried stocked is tough. Whine.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Found a couple dozen dried out blacks. No whites. Need rain!


----------



## steve myers

Scottygvsu said:


> Found a couple dozen dried out blacks. No whites. Need rain!


Yes we do in north country


----------



## R.J.M.

Sure been a odd year seeing tulips and magnolia blooming here in the NELP but no shrooms


----------



## eboll

Mio area, found dozens and dozens of these.....


----------



## Healyhardwood

eboll said:


> Mio area, found dozens and dozens of these.....


Those are beefsteaks. Never eaten one but from what I've read they aren't recommended.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Downriver Tackle said:


> Same here. I'm pretty much done, but won't be able to resist a few more peeks in the woods just for the fun and exercise of it. Wife wants to hunt asparagus now. Anyone know when that comes up around here?


Saw fresh asparagus for sale at a farmers market on the way home yesterday. I should have stopped to get some. Wishing now that I had! But I did not see any morels for sale at the usual spots, that is a pretty big indication of how bad this season is.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Oldgrandman said:


> Saw fresh asparagus for sale at a farmers market on the way home yesterday. I should have stopped to get some. Wishing now that I had! But I did not see any morels for sale at the usual spots, that is a pretty big indication of how bad this season is.


 Same here. Didn't see one person selling any this year. Usually a person or two by 32/33. Our last two trips out, Thursday and Friday I think it was, we found nothing at all. Not even a dry black. Talked to the vacationers behind me earlier today. They've been out all week and had a whole dozen. Going to make a few asparagus trips, then it's waiting time for the blueberries.


----------



## woodie slayer

cherry creek market in kalkaska had morels yesterday for sale


----------



## Downriver Tackle

woodie slayer said:


> cherry creek market in kalkaska had morels yesterday for sale


 Expensive?? A couple years ago, I remember Walmart in Alpena having some "local fresh" morels. Was something like $12 for 6 or 8 little shribbled up blacks.


----------



## furandhides

woodie slayer said:


> cherry creek market in kalkaska had morels yesterday for sale


They were $50 per pound at Cherry Street. . I looked at some and I think that they are coming from out of state. Probably getting them from their produce wholesaler. Poor pickins here.


----------

